# (emerge) mise a jours. ati-drivers bloque ma geForce.

## pasmoi

Bonjour,

bon, ma touche crochet ne fonctionne plus sur ma vielle gentoo de secours, mais on s'en fout ... juste pour le titre ...

Je viens d'essayer de mettre ma gentoo @ jours.

Mais en plein millieu de la mise a jours, lors de la compilation du drivers ATI fglrx, la compile plante (j'avais deja des problemes lorsque j'avais une carte ati avec le drivers proprietaire ed merde d'ati, mais pas a ce point la), et du coup, ma mise a jours est bloquee.

Le probleme, c'est que j'ai un systeme a moitie mis a jours, et donc qui ne marche plus: xorg plante tout mon ordi au lancement desormais.

En plus, je n'ai pas une carte ATI, mais une GeForce de chez nvidia, donc ce driver de merde qui me fait chiez, je voudrais juste le virer, mais les dependances du serveur graphique me le remettent.

Donc voila, comment je fait pour avoir de nouveau une gentoo qui marche?

Et au passage: pourquoi une fois sur 2, la mise a jours de la gentoo casses-t-elle tout????? meme le systeme pouris de ms a pas des mises a jours qui beugent a ce point!

----------

## kernelsensei

Salut,

si portage veut installer les drivers ATI il y a sûrement une raison. Peux-tu nous donner ton emerge --info ?

Sinon pour poursuivre après un plantage de compil tu peux simplement faire emerge --resume --skipfirst ou alors commencer la mise a jour avec l'option --keep-going

----------

## CryoGen

 *pasmoi wrote:*   

> Et au passage: pourquoi une fois sur 2, la mise a jours de la gentoo casses-t-elle tout????? meme le systeme pouris de ms a pas des mises a jours qui beugent a ce point!

 

... j'en ai vu de beau des trolls mais là   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## ppg

Euh si tu veux recevoir un peu d'aide il faudrait être plus précis parce que là c'est vague ; les logs avec les erreurs seraient un bon début.

----------

## ghoti

 *CryoGen wrote:*   

>  *pasmoi wrote:*   Et au passage: pourquoi une fois sur 2, la mise a jours de la gentoo casses-t-elle tout????? meme le systeme pouris de ms a pas des mises a jours qui beugent a ce point! 
> 
> ... j'en ai vu de beau des trolls mais là  

 

Bah, le personnage est assez coutumier du genre  :Rolling Eyes: 

Vu sa piètre opinion concernant Gentoo, on se demande pourquoi il vient encore traîner ici  :Twisted Evil: 

/me retourne à sa sieste ...

----------

## pasmoi

ben je peut pas être précis.

sauf si vous me dites comment copier les 3 écran en mode console que me sort emerge,

puis rédémmarrer sur un système qui marche

et enfin faire le "coller".

Je ne vais pas recopier les 3 écrans à la main sur une feuille de papier, puis venier les retaper ici.

Tout ce que je dit, c'est que c'est pas normal que le drivers proprio de merde d'ati viennne me flinguer mon système alors que j'ai une carte graphique NVidia!

sinon, c'est pas un troll: la gentoo m'a fait perdre des heures de travail, même les reformatages mensuels de windobe98 n'en avaient pas fait autant. Je réparre mon système, je récupère mes bookmarks, sessions, configs ... et je passe à slackware! Gentoo, ça à l'air bien pour faire mumuse comme lfs, mais ça ne permet pas de travailler de manière fiable!

la je vais essayer le --skip-first ...

j'avais essayé de masquer ces drivers, mais le serveur x reffusait de s'installer ...

_______

pasmoi

A la recherche d'une distrib qui marche!

------------------------

Edit avec lynk ... je ne voi rien, j'esp}re que /a s'{crit correctement.

bon, voila avec --skipfirst, /a ne met qu'un seul {cran d'erreur:

```

localhost ~ # emerge --skipfirst

 * IMPORTANT: 2 news items need reading for repository 'gentoo'.

 * Use eselect news to read news items.

Calculating dependencies \

 * One or more packages are either masked or have missing dependencies:

 *

 *   >=x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.552-r2 pulled in by:

 *     ('installed', '/', 'x11-base/xorg-server-1.5.3-r6', 'nomerge')

 *

 * The resume list contains packages that are either masked or have

 * unsatisfied dependencies. Please restart/continue the operation

 * manually, or use --skipfirst to skip the first package in the list and

 * any other packages that may be masked or have missing dependencies.

 * IMPORTANT: 2 news items need reading for repository 'gentoo'.

 * Use eselect news to read news items.

```

Last edited by pasmoi on Wed Jul 08, 2009 6:19 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## kwenspc

Qu'est ce qu'il faut pas lire comme niaiseries  :Rolling Eyes: 

Si ati est en dépendance c'est uniquement la faute du truc qu'il y a entre la chaise et le clavier.  Vas voir à VIDEO_CARDS dans ton make.conf...

S'énerver quand on comprend rien, je conçois. Porter des jugements hâtifs et stériles basés sur l'ignorance, ça me sidère.

----------

## kernelsensei

moi je pense effectivement aux video_cards. un emerge --info nous en dira plus.

Tu peux très bien rediriger les sorties d'une commande vers un fichier texte et le copier / uploader à partir d'un système qui fonctionne :

```
emerge --info > emerge_info
```

----------

## pasmoi

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

> Qu'est ce qu'il faut pas lire comme niaiseries 
> 
> Si ati est en dépendance c'est uniquement la faute du truc qu'il y a entre la chaise et le clavier.  Vas voir à VIDEO_CARDS dans ton make.conf...
> 
> S'énerver quand on comprend rien, je conçois. Porter des jugements hâtifs et stériles basés sur l'ignorance, ça me sidère.

 

en effet: tu devrais éviter de te ridiculiser avec tes jugements hâtifs: vérifier qu'il n'y avait plus d' "ati" dans mon make.conf, c'est le premier truc que j'ai fait quand j'ai vu ce problème (sachant qu'avant, j'avais une carte ati).

Bon, heureusement que je sait programmer: j'ai regardé la compilation, et apparament, il ne trouve pas la lib GL, et c'est ce qui fait tout foirer.

(le -lGL qui resort en erreur au niveau du ld)

j'ai essayé plein de truc, mais la j'ai plus le temps, je fout ma gentoo a la poubelle, et je vais essayer une autre distrib, pour continuer à travailler!

----------

## xaviermiller

Avant de prendre des conclusions trop rapides, pourrais-tu nous donner le résultat de "emerge --info" ?

----------

## kernelsensei

Dans la cas où tu as viré le flag ati, je suppose que tu as pensé à faire un emerge --depclean ou alors virer les drivers ATI à la main emerge -aC ati-drivers

Peux-tu aussi nous donner le résultat de eselect opengl list ?

Et oui, 3e demande pour emerge --info

----------

## kwenspc

 *pasmoi wrote:*   

> 
> 
> en effet: tu devrais éviter de te ridiculiser avec tes jugements hâtifs: vérifier qu'il n'y avait plus d' "ati" dans mon make.conf, c'est le premier truc que j'ai fait quand j'ai vu ce problème (sachant qu'avant, j'avais une carte ati).
> 
> 

 

C'est fglrx qu'il faut regarder, pas ati... [edit]quand je dis que tu piges que dalle à ce que tu fais.[/edit]

----------

## kernelsensei

@kwenspc: bien vu  :Wink: 

EDIT : Pas contre c'est pas la peine de jetter de l'huile sur le feu...

----------

## mrpouet

 *pasmoi wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Gentoo, ça à l'air bien pour faire mumuse comme lfs, mais ça ne permet pas de travailler de manière fiable!
> 
> 

 

Ben c'est à dire que sans aucun argument technique formulé avec, c'est trés subjectif comme raisonnement tout de même.

Gentoo s'adresse en génèral à un public avertis, QUI SAIT LIRE , QUI SAIT CHERCHER, et QUI SAIT FORMULER UNE REQUETE, 

sans porter de jugements qui n'ont pas lieux d'être (ya même des débutants qui sont sous gentoo, qui sont trés agréable, qui savent chercher et poser les question correctement)

 *pasmoi wrote:*   

> 
> 
> en effet: tu devrais éviter de te ridiculiser avec tes jugements hâtifs
> 
> 

 

sauf mon respect, c'est pas kwenspc qui se ridiculise là ^^.

Surtout que bon porter un jugement sur une distribution pour UN problême euh... excuses moi c'est pas valable.

EDIT: quand je lis des choses comme çà désolé mais çà me dépasse ^^

----------

## kernelsensei

Bon vu que pasmoi a sûrement balancé sa gentoo à la poubelle, ce thread n'apportera plus rien. Lock

----------

